# Cutting nails



## Jacek (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a very hard time to cut Bella's nails. She's almost 7 months and just refuses to let me do it. It was a problem since we brought her home but now it's becoming more of a pain. Any pointers? Should we tire her out big time and try then? When's the best time?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have my pup Riley lay down and I rub his belly before and after I cut his nails. My oldest Apollo never has to have his nails cut. It's crazy cause they don't grow fast and I guess when we go play it keeps them down. Riley on the other hand his nails grow out so fast it's ridiculous. I would say try to calm her down before you even start. Make her lay down and rub the clippers all over her paws to let her get the feel of them. That's what I have to do with Riley and he usually calms down. When he gets too upset about it I get my fiance' to come in there to rub his belly while I clip.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I use the pedi paws. I have to admit, I started before Wolf was 7 mos. But he now lays down and puts his paws on my leg to let me do it. You just start by doing a little until he quits struggling and then reward him. Start with one/two nails and work up to the rest. I hate using clippers; have always been afraid of the quick. Also on the pedi paws, remove the plastic cover and use like a dremel. Don't press down. It works great for taking the sharp edges off of the nails. I wasn't impressed when I first used it, but kept it up and now it is very easy.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Here is what works for me and my 8 month old, and has worked since he was a baby.

1.Run the pup, make sure she is good and sleepy. 
2.Bring the clippers over and sit next to her and pet her.
3.While the pup is sleeping, play with the feet, if she allows that, just do a quick (and accurate!) cut.
4.If she wakes, make happy voice sounds and pet her in a fun way. I always say, "what was that?!?!?" in a funny voice.
5. Try again. 

Remy lets me cut his freely, he thinks it's a game. He doesn't love it, but after every cut I go crazy and play with him while he is still laying down. Make it fun, and don't force it. 

If I only get one nail cut, then I try again later. Sometimes I get 3, sometimes all. Good luck!

(I also tried a dremel, but Remy would have none of that! He hated the vibration, he thought someone was killing him!)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie gives me a hard time. The only way he will let me cut his nails is if I am sitting in the crate with him, with the door shut. LOL. Then he freely gives me his paw to cut his nails. I do lots of praise after each one gets cut.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I have to agree the dremel works great, it makes more noise but it works like a charm. I would just get her used to you touching her feet and nails, they don't need to be all done at the same time, maybe do one or two and reward, before you know it she will be laying there for you to do it.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We use a nail board. This clip shows how it works. First dog is just learning, at the 2 minute mark you'll see the more experienced dog.





 
Plywood & 3M Non-Skid Tape make up the board. Just put it away when you aren't doing their nails. If they like to play with it they can wear their nails down to the quick. (video isn't really loud, you might miss that part)

Not my dogs btw.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> We use a nail board. This clip shows how it works. First dog is just learning, at the 2 minute mark you'll see the more experienced dog.
> 
> YouTube - Nailboard
> 
> ...


Interesting idea, but did she train the dog to do the back feet also?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

It really shouldn't matter if the dog is tired or not. Work on conditioning the dog to think the nail cutting process is fun and rewarding. The key is to work slow. At first praise and treat when you are just holding the clipper around the dog. Do the same while holding the paws and nails with your hands only. Once the dog feels comfortable with those actions and items, only then touch the clipper to the nails (don't trim yet) and praise and treat. The whole process would take days. Eventually getting to the point of clipping the nails. Praise and treat after every nail. It might sound like a lot of work but this will teach your dog to actually enjoy the process. As with all training, once she is comfortable with the process, you can scale back on the treats. My dog used to whine and pull away when clipping, now she sticks her paw out as soon as she sees the clipper come out.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My last GSD actually thought the clipper was the reward. As soon as I was done I would chuck it and she would go crazy getting it. Go figure

My current boy (5 months) it is treats or sleepy depending on how many are home.

course with daycare, his back ones are always worn down so only the front needs clipping


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie gives me a hard time. The only way he will let me cut his nails is if I am sitting in the crate with him, with the door shut. LOL. Then he freely gives me his paw to cut his nails. I do lots of praise after each one gets cut.


Pictures please. just kidding kinda


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ditto Crisp. That is how I have trained all of mine over the years. IT works great. They end up laying down and rolling on their sides as soon as they see the clippers.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

We always have a bully stick in head backed up by some treats. He pays no attention to us cutting his nails if he is chewing on his bully stick!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Get a dremel, it helps so much.....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

unloader said:


> Here is what works for me and my 8 month old, and has worked since he was a baby.
> 
> 1.Run the pup, make sure she is good and sleepy.
> 2.Bring the clippers over and sit next to her and pet her.
> ...


Nice advice and this is exactly what i've done since lucy was a puppy. I just got her nice and tired, clipped away while passed out, and always kept it happy and positive. Worked perfectly. 

She's 2.5 now and doesn't even notice i'm there while she's snoring away.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old was your dog when you
brought her home? my pup started
nail training in puppy class (10 weeks old).
some one would take a pup and barely
touch his nail with the dremel. in the begining
they didn't touch the nail with the sander they touched
the nail with the body of the dremel. sometimes when 
the pups were playing someone would touch their bodies
with the body of the dremel. at home we use to touch the
pup with dremel when he was eating. everyday his nails were
touched with the dremel. as he got older he was use to it.

we had a Grey Hound that wouldn't let use near her feet.
we took her to the groomer and the groomer could do
what ever she wanted with her feet with no leash
or muzzle on her.


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

One the dog recognizes you as the alpha, it will let you cut nails easily.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> We use a nail board. This clip shows how it works. First dog is just learning, at the 2 minute mark you'll see the more experienced dog.
> 
> YouTube - Nailboard
> 
> ...


I've never seen this - very neat! What do you do about the back feet though?



jakeandrenee said:


> Get a dremel, it helps so much.....


This is what I do. I started with Madix at a young age but with Midas at about age 3 and just stay calm and matter of fact, praise while doing it. Big treats afterwards. Madix HATES it but can hardly wait for his turn he is so excited for what happens after lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

alaman said:


> One the dog recognizes you as the alpha, it will let you cut nails easily.


lol... what does being the dogs alpha have to do with clipping nails?


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I tried the whole dremel thing a few days after I brought Rem home at 8 weeks, he's scared of it, no matter how often I turned it on in his presence. I did start clipping his nails then, though, I began by doing the very, VERY tips every week to get him used to the procedure.

And my trick is the same as others, I do it when he's zonked - after he's played and he goes to lie down, and he's really tired and sappy, that's when I clip. And he does it like a pro, just lets me do it all I want.

You know what else is good to do, mess with his feet a lot. When you're playing, or he's resting, practice holding his feet and toes. Praise/treat him when he lets you. Then move on to the clippers, and do the same thing.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not that I've tried this. My vet has done it for us several times on the house and I also have several coupons for free nail trims from PetSmart.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This is one area where my dogs learn it is going to be done. I put them on a grooming table usually. I am not giving in until nails are clipped. They all learn that there are no shenanigans they can pull that will work in getting out of it. It is something of that recognition thing that alaman mentioned. It is not so much making them do it as it is persistence and insistence. With 126 dog nails to clip in this house, I don't have much use for the acting up about it!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

I have a training method that I have been using for years to teach dogs that nail clipping is just part of life. I taught it to a group of guide dog puppy raisers, and they all loved it. Their dogs have to allow a blind handler to clip their nails.

I prepare the dog's supper just like always. Naturally, they are right there ready to eat it. I kneel on the floor with the bowl between my knees, and the clippers within reach, and insist that the dog allow me to clip one nail before eating. I will hold the paw, but I will allow the dog to pull his paw away if he wants. But the dog will not eat until I can clip a tiny bit off of one nail (I only clip a little bit so there is no chance of cutting to the quick). As soon as the dog allows me to clip one nail, I allow the dog to eat. Next meal time, same thing, but a different nail (but still just one). Usually within a few days the dog will be presenting his paw for a nail to be clipped at mealtime. Sooner or later I escalate to one nail in back. Eventually I clip two nails before allowing him to eat, etc. It doesn't take long to get to acceptance as long as you don't make the mistake of hurting him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Uniballer: i like your method.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Elvis doesn't like his nails clipped either but we've figured out a way to keep them very trim. We take him to the community tennis courts and toss the tennis ball many times ... usually once or twice per week does the job. It's great exercise for him, he has fun plus *the court keeps his nails filed very nicely*. :doggieplayball:


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

126 dog nails is alot of nails!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am with Samba, I have too many nails to do to pussyfoot around with it. 

I put my dogs up on a couch, on a bed, on top of their dog house. If I am not crouched over on the floor ruining my knees, I am less likely to be impatient and cross. And with me standing and the dog up where I can see the nails and get to them easy, it goes so much easier.

I touch every single nail whether it needs to be cut or not. My dogs spend a lot of time on concrete and sometimes the back nails are filed down nicely. But my dogs know that they are not going anywhere until I am done.

I think it is more MY and YOUR confidence, that the dog's fear. No fanfare building up to it, do it matter of factly. If you nick a quick, do not make a big deal about it, put stypic powder in it, and go on. After I finish, I always tell the dog what a good dog she was and give her pets. 

IF I did one nail and then treated, etc, I would spend my LIFE cutting toenails. I considered doing one dog every day, and that never works out. I just go and get the clippers and do them all.

What is REALLY fun, is clipping the microscopic toenails of ten three week old puppies. For some things, there ought to be medals.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Uniballer said:


> I have a training method that I have been using for years to teach dogs that nail clipping is just part of life. I taught it to a group of guide dog puppy raisers, and they all loved it. Their dogs have to allow a blind handler to clip their nails.
> 
> I prepare the dog's supper just like always. Naturally, they are right there ready to eat it. I kneel on the floor with the bowl between my knees, and the clippers within reach, and insist that the dog allow me to clip one nail before eating. I will hold the paw, but I will allow the dog to pull his paw away if he wants. But the dog will not eat until I can clip a tiny bit off of one nail (I only clip a little bit so there is no chance of cutting to the quick). As soon as the dog allows me to clip one nail, I allow the dog to eat. Next meal time, same thing, but a different nail (but still just one). Usually within a few days the dog will be presenting his paw for a nail to be clipped at mealtime. Sooner or later I escalate to one nail in back. Eventually I clip two nails before allowing him to eat, etc. It doesn't take long to get to acceptance as long as you don't make the mistake of hurting him.


THANK YOU!! I have always dremelled, but my foster wouldn't let me touch his nails at all even with a clipper. He was fine having his feet handled, but not his nails. Trying to wrestle a 90 lb puppy (I'm only 115!) was not going well. We started this the other day - 20 minutes of mucking about before I could clip one toe...6 meals later he was waving his paw in my face  Fortunately he will do anything for food and learns fast! Thanks again!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I started cutting Mia's nails when she was 8 weeks old. It was easy then. LOL! As she got older, she started to resist. I took her to our bathroom and closed the door. I worked with her slowly and calmly but we didn't leave the room until she let me do her nails. It took a while the first time but I got the job done. I think we did the bathroom thing two or three times. She now gets excited when she sees the clippers but will lay down in the floor and let me do her nails. She still gets lots of praise for being a good girl afterwards.

I do trim her nails every two weeks. They sometims don't need it but I still go through the motions with each nail just to keep her honest. It works out rather well.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I leave it to the vet/groomers. I'm not brave enough and so afriad i'll get the quick.


----------



## MrBeast (Jun 1, 2011)

My method for keeping the nails trim works incredibly well, I have a concrete driveway with a tall set of gates, and a steady stream of crackheads that walk past the shop every day, I let my dog run back and forth chasing after the crackheads barking, it keeps the nails filed down nice and short and it also gets him plenty of exercise, Oh and as an added bonus, no one tries to come in the gate and steal anything! =D


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> YouTube - How To Clicker Train Your Dog To Enjoy Nail Clipping!
> 
> Not that I've tried this. My vet has done it for us several times on the house and I also have several coupons for free nail trims from PetSmart.


I did this with Rayne and it worked like a charm! After her screaming bloody murder the first time I tried to clip her nails, I had to find a better way. Having this video would have been helpful! I didn't go through as many steps as this guy, I think I combined a couple of his. I also just did trial and error until I figured it out......it took a while  

I had to teach her "It's yer choice" first though, so she wouldn't mug me for the treats.


----------

